# Knitting Pal



## rawscores (May 13, 2012)

The Knitting Pal by Walter Palange isn't really a KM but, as it is billed as "The Fastest Hand knitting System In The World!" (sic), 'Machine Knitting' appears to be the closest fit. It boasts some 20 stitches and sounds intriguing. Anyone have any experience with this 'as seen on TV' product?


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought one years ago. It's not as fast as normal knitting, but there is a hook to do 4 stitches at one and to get some interesting patterns. I used one of their patterns to make the sweater in the advertisement photo. It is like the round looms only in a rectangle. One uses 4-ply yarn, and it is a looser stitch than hand knitting. I didn't use it any more, mainly because I hand knit. It was a fun craft to learn.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

rawscores said:


> The Knitting Pal by Walter Palange isn't really a KM but, as it is billed as "The Fastest Hand knitting System In The World!" (sic), 'Machine Knitting' appears to be the closest fit. It boasts some 20 stitches and sounds intriguing. Anyone have any experience with this 'as seen on TV' product?


There is also a group for these on yahoo. Not much action in the group but some info in the files. No longer being made or supported by the company so not able to get the videos unless someone is selling theirs. There are about 4 videos of it's use on youtube but in foreign to me languages. But you can get the idea of how it works from them.
It is fun to use and fairly easy to learn the single needle. A bit more of a stretch for most people to learn multiple needle use. One of the ways it can be fast is when you learn to use the multiple needles each one that you use is another row. So if you are able to master 4 needle knitting with it you are actually knitting 4 rows at one time! It is a looser knit but has some really unique patterns for it that cannot be reproduce any other way than with the Knitting Pal. But beware the ebay sellers that call it rare and try to sell it for $30. and up. Patience will produce sets for around $8-15. You can get a limited amount of info for it on the WayBackMachine as their website has gone defunct.


----------

